# PPB 3 Feb



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Who's up for a paddle, either Morning or arvo (low tide am though) Fishies beach(Mornington) for me, unless somebudy comes up with a plan so cunning you could pin a tail on it and call it a fox.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim

I'd luv to be in on that but I'll be busy looking for a great big turnip.

By which I mean, playing cricket.

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like I'm cleanign out the shed today, if I behave myself I might get a leave pass late this arvo.

Anyone likely to be floating about around fishies beach might just see me.


----------

